# Jacobson 626 rebuild



## new_guy38 (Apr 14, 2013)

hey forum this is my first ever snowblower rebuild. i have an old 1970's jacobson 626 i believe its 1970's picked it up for 60 bucks. it has an old 6hp tec motor on it that doesnt want to stay running. but i had a single stage craftsman that had a perfect 5hp briggs which is fairly new maybe 5 years old i will be swapping on to it. in the mean time i will hopefully get the old motor up and goin. for now i will be machining a new pullet to match the old on since the shaft size was 1 inch on the tec and the new briggs had a 3/4 inch. 

pictures to come.

if i posted in the wrong section i am sorry im new and i didnt see any where to put this. feel free to move it


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Sounds great. I am not so sure that that new 5 HP is going to have enough in it for the wet and heavy snows though. Those older 5 and 6 HP blowers have pretty big and high intakes on them compared to the new blowers coming with 5 and 6 HP engines. The older engines had a lot more heavy metals on them for centrifugal force to keep them powering on through stuff.

Best of luck. We all love pictures.


----------



## new_guy38 (Apr 14, 2013)

and you can kinda see the donor blower to the left its all gone now besides the motor









another angle









engine is now off the jacobson as well will take more pictures tomorrow if i can.

what do u guys think was 60 buck ok for this guy

i think the new one will do well they are almost the same setup and size just not as tall of a cylinder but i did take the fully adjustable carb of the tecumseh and put it on the briggs which had a fixed carb.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Sure, it's hard to beat a $60 deal. Be careful of the carb, that may be why the Tec didn't want to run.


----------



## new_guy38 (Apr 14, 2013)

no i rebuilt the WHOLE carb plugs and all its like brand new. i think its more points and rings. also wanna clean up the valve lash. but the briggs is healthly let me tell you it loves that carb whoa does it roar to life


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Sounds like you have a good project there. Well done.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice buy for 60 dollars.
I see that big old Jacobson looking for an 8 to 11hp engine. 

Just my 2¢


----------



## new_guy38 (Apr 14, 2013)

well for right not this 5 will have to do because i have no money lol had that donor engine for free a while ago we shall see


----------



## new_guy38 (Apr 14, 2013)

well progress so far i will have to remove the electric start on the briggs sadly because my belt tensioners wont mount properly with it on. oh well it turns over easy with the pull start anyways. and i will have to fab up a place to mount the gas tank.


----------



## new_guy38 (Apr 14, 2013)

*new pulley*

well i finally made a pulley for my snowblower it turned out pretty good working it on a clausen manual lathe. fits like a glove.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow, now there is a pulley!


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

60 Bucks?? Score!!!!

Nice Jake. What Tec do you have??? Usually numbered on top of engine pull cord shroud by spark plug. Welcome aboard and best of luck.


----------



## new_guy38 (Apr 14, 2013)

i am not 100% sure but i ditched the tec for a newer briggs i had laying around as it did not want to stay running and most of the tags are missing from the p.o. but i do plan on rebuilding the tec once i get a chance


----------

